# Prometheus



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Was I the only one who was disappointed in this movie? I was really dying to see it but I wish I had gone to see The Avengers again. Or just stayed at home.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I was extremely disappointed, because I thought the title was "Promiscuous".

Totally different movie than I thought


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try channel 590! :lol:

Disappointed, too, but the 3D effects were good, graphics great overall. The story, as such, wasn't much, and it certainly had Ridley Scott writ large all over it, big surprise!


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Try channel 590! :lol:
> 
> Disappointed, too, but the 3D effects were good, graphics great overall. The story, as such, wasn't much, and it certainly had Ridley Scott writ large all over it, big surprise!


Yeah the visuals were outstanding. But the characters made stupid decisions and assumptions (Only having a few hand guns and some flame throwers tyo use as weapons. Telling the head of security to leave his gun because they were on a scientific mission and the head of security doing it. The two ding-a-lings who got so nervous they had to go back to the ship and then got lost even though they have GPS and a 3D image of every cave those probes flew into. And then those same two think it's a good idea to try to touch some weird looking alien snake thing....)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Touch? Heck, he was practically French kissing it...:nono2: Anything that looks that much like a Cobra is best left at a good distance.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Being a H.P. Lovecraft fan I found this movie very enjoyable since its extremely similar to "At the Mountains of Madness" , So much so that Guillermo Del Torro canceled his adaptation of AtMoM due to this movie lol.

Despite the characters making stupid decisions I quite enjoyed the film, it was really interesting to see how the "Black Goo" interacted with different people/creatures depending on the level of exposure to it.
Being an Alien fan (well only a fan of the first 2 films) this was great and answered alot of questions, as a Fan It was really awesome to see a protomorph on screen for the first time.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> Being a H.P. Lovecraft fan I found this movie very enjoyable since its extremely similar to "At the Mountains of Madness" , So much so that Guillermo Del Torro canceled his adaptation of AtMoM due to this movie lol.
> 
> Despite the characters making stupid decisions I quite enjoyed the film, it was really interesting to see how the "Black Goo" interacted with different people/creatures depending on the level of exposure to it.
> Being an Alien fan (well only a fan of the first 2 films) this was great and answered alot of questions, as a Fan It was really awesome to see a protomorph on screen for the first time.


I know i'm nearly alone in this but I liked Alien :Resurrection.


----------

